# Knowledge base increase



## Juggrnaut (Oct 15, 2020)

While searching through the forum I noticed quite a few posts about “how do I make myself the best candidate I can for SoF?” Or “what should I learn before trying out for SoF?” Style questions.

I had also wondered this in the past and the advice I was given long ago by my best buddy who’s an old Recon Marine was “know a little bit about a lot, know a lot about a few things”. I’ve seen this echoed here by well established SoF members.

Because of corona (and really even without the virus) impeding the ability to take courses at school, time constraints with life and family; I remembered a site that I’ve used before and just started with again.  Alison | Free Online Courses & Online Learning

I’m not affiliated whatsoever with this site. The courses are completely free, ranging from carpentry, auto mechanic knowledge, science and beyond. Most are pretty detailed, and (from my research) the site has a good reputation. There are a couple other sites, UDex and Coursera, as well. I’ve never used them but they are similar to Alison in that they have free courses and are online.

Hope this will help anyone looking to broaden their knowledge base. Even without wanting to join a SoF unit, never know when something might come in handy.


----------

